# Toilet training question: Which way do boys wipe?



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

And mods, please don't move this ... I need a good response.

Don't laugh ... but this is a major issue in my home right now. FWIW, you should know that I don't think it deserves to be an issue at all ... everyone wipes how they want to, right? Though girls have a health reason to wipe front to back ... boys don't have that reason. So they can do it how they want? Or am I being ... well, blind to some reality of which I have been previously unawares?


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Um I don't think there is any reason to wipe a special way for boys, or at least I hope not! Ds wipes his own way.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Amy, Ben asks me to wipe him when he poops, which is fine.

When he pees, he "shakes off" like a dog. I did not teach him this, we are working on it. Sometimes he dabs himself with a little toilet paper.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I wipe ds still, but I go front to back. I would imagine that is easier, but I've never thought about it.

I do have him trained to wipe his dribble too. No shaking for him, I don't want to clean up the drips.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

none of my boys wipe in the front at all - they just wipe their tushie if the poop. generally the way they do it is they stand up and reach around from behind and wipe the tush itself. I didn't teach them this but all three do it the same way. well I guess theoretically I did teach them that since when they still needed me to wipe for them I'd make them stand up and bend over in front of me LOL

if it's just pishy they just shake their penises. my dad taught them that since my husband won't let them watch him pee and never watched them pee (yes he has issues)


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

mine wipe front to back just by standing and reaching around.







I don't remember if I "taught" them that or not.

I think the main thing is to get clean. Fecal matter left around the folds of the scrotum I think could cause problems, but it's a lot more remote and minor than the potential problems with girls.

I voted doesn't matter.


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

Never heard the term 'pishy' before.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

LOL


----------



## magnoliablue (Dec 29, 2002)

My boys wipe front to back..when my oldest wipes at all







..but that's a whole 'nother thread. My little guy sometimes wipes his peetail with paper, but most times he shakes it off.


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

im just glad when mine WIPEs. period


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

need more responses ... bump


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

im glad i have a girl.... :LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I always wipe DS front to back, but just because it's easier. I don't think it actually matters.

He has consistenly wiped his penis







but I think that is giving way to shaking it off.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Um, I didn't vote b/c I don't know. But DH says as far as he knows it varies from guy to guy, and that really, any way that gets you clean is okay.


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

never heard the word peetail before


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Max and Jack wipe however they want to and then I check to make sure they did a good job. From what I can tell they reach around their leg and wipe sideways or towards the back. As far as pee goes, they shake. Max sometimes tries to wipe, but he uses too much TP so I told him to just shake (I don't mind wiping up pee droplets, he is very good about lifting the seat anyway)


----------

